# Taifun GT 2 clone (versus Lemo1)



## Silver

My Taifun GT2 Lemaga clone is up and running and vaping beautifully.

Backstory - I am looking for a restricted tightish lung hit vape with excellent flavour on my menthol fruit juices. For relaxed low power vaping. The Lemo 1 has been in service for some time but I was curious to see what the GT2 would be like.

Coiling was very easy.

Simple 2mm ID, 7wrap with 28g Kanthal. Came out at 1.2 ohm.







Wicking was easy. This is different to Kayfun style tanks. The wick sticks out the holes and you can see it. Quite cool.




I'm using Rayon. Made it quite tight.

Vaping like a charm at around 12 to 15 watts. Still early days but it's behaving very well. No leaks.




In the photo above, you can see the little piece of wick sticking out behind the glass. Nice and wet. So cool to be able to keep an eye on it, you were right about that @free3dom 

I will be putting it through it's paces over the coming weeks but here are my first impressions.

lovely vaping action and fairly quiet
no dry hits even on very long drags (like 8 seconds!). Big winner here. Although it's still early days 
the flavour is very good. Pretty much the same as my Lemo1 with the identical setup and my reference juice. (Strawberry Ice) @Rob Fisher you were right!
if anything, the menthol is _slightly less sharp _and _slightly less crisp._ I don't get as much of a burn in my throat on the longer drags like I do on the Lemo1. For me this is a negative. I like that very icy crisp menthol "burn". But it's still early days and I need to perhaps play with the coil height a bit. (By the way, don't necessarily view this as a negative for you. Most people would probably think this is a positive. Its just me and my preferences, lol)
Overall I am very pleased on first test drive. This looks promising.

I will update here with further comments as I go, comparing this to the Lemo 1

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn

Silver said:


> My Taifun GT2 Lemaga clone is up and running and vaping beautifully.
> 
> Backstory - I am looking for a restricted tightish lung hit vape with excellent flavour on my menthol fruit juices. For relaxed low power vaping. The Lemo 1 has been in service for some time but I was curious what the GT2 would be like.
> 
> Coiling was very easy.
> 
> Simple 2mm 7wrap with 28g. Came out at 1.2 ohm.
> 
> View attachment 27689
> 
> 
> View attachment 27690
> 
> 
> Wicking was easy. This is different to Kayfun style tanks. The wick sticks out the holes and you can see it. Quite cool.
> 
> View attachment 27691
> 
> 
> I'm using Rayon. Made it quite tight.
> 
> Vaping like a charm at around 12 to 15 watts. Still early days but it's behaving very well. No leaks.
> 
> View attachment 27693
> 
> 
> I will be putting it through it's paces over the coming weeks but here are my first impressions.
> 
> - lovely vaping action and fairly quiet
> 
> - no dry hits even on very long drags. Big winner here. Although it's still early days
> 
> - the flavour is very good. Pretty much the same as my Lemo1 with the identical setup and my reference juice. (Strawberry Ice)
> 
> - if anything, the menthol is slightly less sharp and slightly less crisp. I don't get as much of a burn in my throat on the longer drags. For me this is a negative. But it's still early days and I need to perhaps play with the coil height a bit.
> 
> Overall I am very pleased on first test drive. This looks promising.
> 
> I will update here with further comments as I go, comparing this to the Lemo1



Thank you @Silver, Awesome review, Awesome tank. Sold my Lemo2 for this one, and see after Rob's Ramblings episode on this Taifun all GT2's are sold out at Vapeking.
Just one question shouldn't the wicking be a bit longer touching the base of the tank?

Using my Taifun on 0.46 ohm on My Smok M80 Plus vaping E-Liquid Project 6mg Waffling Blueat 18W, great for a desert vape. Thank you for this thread and keep us posted, especially on different builds, will do the same on this side when re-buiding.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Loving this tank. Still prefer my Lemo's (1 & 2) but this tank rocks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A

VapeViper said:


> Thank you @Silver, Awesome review, Awesome tank. Sold my Lemo2 for this one, and see after Rob's Ramblings episode on this Taifun all GT2's are sold out at Vapeking.
> Just one question @Silver, shouldn't the wicking be a bit longer touching the base of the tank?
> 
> Using my Taifun on a 2.5mm ID, 26 gauge kanthal, I think 6 turns (Still Noob in buiding), came out on 0.46 ohm on My Smok M80 Plus vaping E-Liquid Project 6mg Waffling Blue, great for a desert vape. Thank you for this thread and keep us posted, especially on different builds, will do the same on this side when re-buiding.



What power are you running it at?


----------



## Andre

Thanks you for this @Silver. May I presume the better "burn" of the Lemo translates to better throat hit?


----------



## acorn

Ashley A said:


> What power are you running it at?


Hi running on 18.0W now (still looking for the sweet spot)


----------



## Philip Dunkley

So Glad this tank is getting some love!!! 
Who's in for an Authentic Group Buy??
Me and Rob are in!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## acorn

Philip Dunkley said:


> So Glad this tank is getting some love!!!
> Who's in for an Authentic Group Buy??
> Me and Rob are in!!


Agree with you and Rob, the designer deserves some credit, what will the price be more or less?


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Thanks you for this @Silver. May I presume the better "burn" of the Lemo translates to better throat hit?



Pleasure @Andre

Yes, the burn does translate to throat hit - but its not the same as for example the knock out punch one gets on say a good tobacco like Huntsman in the RM2. This is lung hitting but restrictive lung hitting, so long slow drags.

A short 2 second puff on the Taifun GT2 and the Lemo 1 are almost identical. But after about 3 or 4 seconds, the menthol starts icing the back of my throat on the Lemo 1. Moreso than on the Taifun.

So this burning sensation does translate to throat hit, but its not the kind of throat hit one normally refers to.

Not sure if that makes sense?

Just another thing on the Lemo 1 that I will add. It has a chamber that produces what I call an "echoey" type of flavour. Cant describe, but its sharper and crisper. Almost like a laser beam. Whereas the Lemo2 for example, is much softer at this power. Like a wide beam torch versus a laser. I find the Taifun quite a lot sharper than the Lemo 2 but just slightly less sharp than the Lemo 1.

I think for me, the Lemo 1 works well for the menthol fruity juices because I like that sharpness and crispness.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

All that being said, i am testing this tank on just one juice, which I like for mindless squonkless vaping and if I want a bit of a burn I just pull for a bit longer

So far, after another hour or two of vaping both side by side - I am slightly preferring the Lemo 1's crisper flavour and vape. 

But I need to see how this Taifun performs over time with rewicking etc

I also want to adjust the coil height a bit and see what that does...


----------



## Silver

Head to head

Same juice
Same build
Same wick

Lemo 1 on the left 
Taifun GT2 Clone on the right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A

But the mods are different and for some odd reason I've noticed a difference with the iStick and Sigelei.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Ashley A said:


> But the mods are different and for some odd reason I've noticed a difference with the iStick and Sigelei.



Thanks @Ashley A 
You are right and I have often noticed differences between mods

However in my case, the Lemo 1 has been on my Sigelei 100+ for a few months so I know that combo well. The iStick is a recent addition, so I put the Lemo 1 on it and it tastes the same. I put the new tank (Taifun) on the mod I know well. 

I will interchange a bit in the coming days and then I will put them both on the Sig for a while. 

But I wanted to vape them side by side for now...


----------



## Philip Dunkley

@VapeViper Unfortunately the news is not great. 
Just the cost of the tank works out to R1831.32 , before we've even moved it towards SA.
I'd say about R2400 landed

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## acorn

Philip Dunkley said:


> @VapeViper Unfortunately the news is not great.
> Just the cost of the tank works out to R1831.32 , before we've even moved it towards SA.
> I'd say about R2400 landed


Thanks @Philip Dunkley, Sad news indeed, bit steep for me, can almost buy a SX mini (One day wish list) to that amount.


----------



## free3dom

Nicely done @Silver ...I'm glad to hear you got it up and running 

As for your observations, they are spot on. The Taifun GT 2 definitely delivers a smoother vape, which I think is by design - most vapers nowadays prefer that. There is something very edgy about the vape from the original Lemo RTA which I don't think we will be seeing again in future devices, and it's a real shame. 

That said, the convenience of the Taifun really does outshine the Lemo in almost every way. And as you observed, the flavour on it is outstanding - maybe even better than the Lemo because most people would prefer the smoother vape. Now I know that you have a specific purpose for this tank, but do give some other juices a go and see what you think about them in the GT 2 

And the visible wicks are a sort of human dry hit prevention system 

@VapeViper there is no reason to have the wicks longer than just outside the chamber (and only to prevent flooding). The reason of course is that you (generally) tilt the tank when vaping it which brings the juice in contact with the little bit of wick - and when it gets even a little dry it just sucks it up from the bottom with the smallest little tilt. Also, the amount of juice that fits into the space below the wick holes is very small so generally when the level goes below them it's about time for a refill. Finally, the longer the wick, the higher the chance of it being wet on the outside and dry on the inside (due to gravity) - I found this out the dry hard way with the original Taifun GT

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

free3dom said:


> Nicely done @Silver ...I'm glad to hear you got it up and running
> 
> As for your observations, they are spot on. The Taifun GT 2 definitely delivers a smoother vape, which I think is by design - most vapers nowadays prefer that. There is something very edgy about the vape from the original Lemo RTA which I don't think we will be seeing again in future devices, and it's a real shame.
> 
> That said, the convenience of the Taifun really does outshine the Lemo in almost every way. And as you observed, the flavour on it is outstanding - maybe even better than the Lemo because most people would prefer the smoother vape. Now I know that you have a specific purpose for this tank, but do give some other juices a go and see what you think about them in the GT 2
> 
> And the visible wicks are a sort of human dry hit prevention system
> 
> @VapeViper there is no reason to have the wicks longer than just outside the chamber (and only to prevent flooding). The reason of course is that you (generally) tilt the tank when vaping it which brings the juice in contact with the little bit of wick - and when it gets even a little dry it just sucks it up from the bottom with the smallest little tilt. Also, the amount of juice that fits into the space below the wick holes is very small so generally when the level goes below them it's about time for a refill. Finally, the longer the wick, the higher the chance of it being wet on the outside and dry on the inside (due to gravity) - I found this out the dry hard way with the original Taifun GT



Thanks @free3dom 

I like your word "edgy" to describe the sharpness of the Lemo1

Agreed with your point that most people will probably prefer the slightly smoother and slightly less sharp vape on the Taifun GT2 Clone. As for trying other juices, i will get there in time... Thanks.

By the way, @VapeViper , i downloaded a user manual of the original Taifun GT2 and in its wicking examples, it says the wicks should sit about 0.5 to 1.0 mm outside the holes. Mine are a hit more than that. I will try find the link and post it below.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Here is the link to the user manual I was using

http://www.smokerstore.de/WebRoot/Store11/Shops/61925514/MediaGallery/TGT2_Manual_HiRes_Final_E.pdf

This manual comes from smokerstore.de

Not sure if this is the actual user manual that comes with the authentic device or just a user manual that smokerstore has put together. Also not sure if smokerstore is the original manufacturer. Perhaps @Rob Fisher or @Philip Dunkley can comment

Either way, its a damn good user manual and one of if not the best i have seen on an atomiser. With photos and all. Really great to peruse through if you have this device or even considering it.

PS - other manufacturers should take note

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## free3dom

Silver said:


> Here is the link to the user manual I was using
> 
> http://www.smokerstore.de/WebRoot/Store11/Shops/61925514/MediaGallery/TGT2_Manual_HiRes_Final_E.pdf
> 
> This manual comes from smokerstore.de
> 
> Not sure if this is the actual user manual that comes with the authentic device or just a user manual that smokerstore has put together. Also not sure if smokerstore is the original manufacturer. Perhaps @Rob Fisher or @Philip Dunkley can comment
> 
> Either way, its a damn good user manual and one of if not the best i have seen on an atomiser. With photos and all. Really great to peruse through if you have this device or even considering it.
> 
> PS - other manufacturers should take note



Smokerstore is the maker of the authentic Taifun RTAs...there are a few variations too, and a lot of accessories

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

free3dom said:


> Smokerstore is the maker of the authentic Taifun RTAs...there are a few variations too, and a lot of accessories



Thanks for clarifying @free3dom 
I thought as much 

EUR 139 for the original Taifun GT 2 on their site.

Nice site - and it has an English translated version too.


----------



## free3dom

Silver said:


> Thanks for clarifying @free3dom
> I thought as much
> 
> EUR 139 for the original Taifun GT 2 on their site.
> 
> Nice site - and it has an English translated version too.



It also took me a while to figure out that they are the original manufacturer when I first researched the original Taifun GT.

It's so refreshing reading content on a vaping site *once* and understanding it 

The only unfortunate part is how expensive the authentic versions are if you import them, otherwise I'd have had a full range by now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin

Looks Like a great device, how does one go about wicking with SS mesh?


----------



## Raslin

Has nobody tried the ss wick for this attie?

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80


----------



## free3dom

I tried SS mesh on the original Taifun once and was very much underwhelmed. Sure, it lasts long but the flavour wasn't great for me.
I might have done it wrong, and TBH it was way too much effort anyways


----------



## Raslin

Intresting I imagined that it would be great. Thanks for the heads up.

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80


----------



## free3dom

Raslin said:


> Intresting I imagined that it would be great. Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80



Honestly I've heard both sides - some love it, others hate it. I guess it's one of those things you have to try for yourself to find out 

I'll say this...it was an interesting experience as it is so completely different from any other type of wicking you'll ever do


----------



## Rob Fisher

No question... the Taifun GT 2 is the leading flavour tank! There is a reason I have 3 of them.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## yuganp

Rob Fisher said:


> No question... the Taifun GT 2 is the leading flavour tank! There is a reason I have 3 of them.


@Rob Fisher have you only tried this RTA on the temp control? Can you compare it to a REO with a cyclone/cyclops. 

80% of my time I use the cyclops with the REO at 0.6ohms and never got the same Vape with the tc coils on the sx mini. Nothing wrong with the sx mini, but not the same satisfaction with the menthol based juices.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

yuganp said:


> @Rob Fisher have you only tried this RTA on the temp control? Can you compare it to a REO with a cyclone/cyclops.
> 
> 80% of my time I use the cyclops with the REO at 0.6ohms and never got the same Vape with the tc coils on the sx mini. Nothing wrong with the sx mini, but not the same satisfaction with the menthol based juices.



I have indeed @yuganp and it's the setup that makes me rave about the device. The vape is very close to my Cyclone vape on the REO... the only reason I don't use that set up much is because a REO with Cyclone is just so easy from a maintenance point of view and the flavour is perfect for me. I will bring the setup to VapeCon for you to try.

Also the thing that amazes me is that I have had the same wick in it for over a week and the taste is still crisp and pure... and I change wick on my Cyclone at least twice a day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's now 3 weeks and the wick is still crisp and working well in the Taifun GT 2 on the SX Mini... quite amazing set up this is...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Raslin

Amazing, what material are you using for the wick?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Raslin said:


> Amazing, what material are you using for the wick?



Rayon!


----------



## free3dom

Raslin said:


> Amazing, what material are you using for the wick?





Rob Fisher said:


> Rayon!



I use Japanese Cotton in mine, and it also lasts quite well and I suspect it's due to the way the wicking is done - the wick is never pushed down or bundled up it's always in a line so juice flows quite freely and doesn't seem to clog it up so much

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raslin

I'll have to give it a try. 3 weeks is like forever in wick land

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Raslin said:


> I'll have to give it a try. 3 weeks is like forever in wick land



It is for me when I normally change my wick at least once a day in my Cyclones and sometimes twice a day...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

